# First deer



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Took my first deer with a bow last year. Also did my first european mount. Anyway shot with a friend this weekend and thought I would post these pics.


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats (even though I can't see the pics here from work)! I took my first two seasons ago. What a rush! I didn't draw on any last year due to the ones I saw being too young. No worries though because the hogs are plentiful and just as fun to stick.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks good. Congrats, it is addicting


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great deer! Congrats!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

They both look nice...


----------

